# KEIN phpmyadmin?



## Kalma (18. September 2006)

Hey,

ich benutze schon etwas länger (  ) linux und habe dort ein Problem.

Ich habe mir den Apache2-Server und Mysql datenbanken installiert.

Nun habe ich folgender Weise MYSQL gestartet:


```
/etc/rc.d/mysql start
```

So habe ich normalerweise PhpMyAdmin aufgerufen:
http://localhost/phpmyadmin

Nur, es kommt nur die Nachricht:


> Objekt nicht gefunden!
> 
> Der angeforderte URL konnte auf dem Server nicht gefunden werden. Sofern Sie den URL manuell eingegeben haben, überprüfen Sie bitte die Schreibweise und versuchen Sie es erneut.
> 
> ...




Danach habe ich mir phpmyadmin runtergeladen, wusste aber nicht wohin ich das installieren muss, da ich es 1. gar nicht installieren kann und 2. nicht wüsste, wohin...

ich benutze suse linux 10.1

wer kann mir helfen?
David


----------



## Flex (18. September 2006)

phpMyAdmin kann man auch nicht "installieren". Es wird heruntergeladen und dann in deinen /root Ordner des Webservers gepackt (oder halt in den Ordner, in dem du es gerne hättest) und dann einfach angesprochen.
Wäre dein Ordner zum Beispiel hier:
/var/www/localhost/httpdocs/phpMyAdmin

Wäre es:
http://localhost/phpMyAdmin

Natürlich musst du die config.inc.php noch erstellen bzw. konfigurieren.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (19. September 2006)

oder du hollst dir gleich lamp http://www.apachefriends.org/de/xampp-linux.html

Das enthält bereits alle wichitgen Packete mit MySql und Apache und Php


----------

